# Dogs and piriton



## vieshot (19 June 2012)

My dog came up with scabby skin and itchy, been flead. I gave him a piriton each day for four days and he stopped the constant itching and skin cleared up. I took him off yesterday and he's straight back to constant scratching this morning. 

I know plenty of people give piriton to their dogs but my question is is it safe to keep them on it permanently? I know none of you are probably vets and I should probably ask a vet if they have some sort of doggy alternative but thought I would see if anyone on here has a similar issue.

Thanks


----------



## Mynstrel (19 June 2012)

Not a vet so worth double checking but mum used to give her old boy a piriton daily for most of the summer on vets advice as he had grass allergies, she did knock it off autumn/winter though.  

Look for the good online deals though, don't pay the vets prices.  Mum gets her from an online (human) pharmacy where it's something like £9 for 500 & we all make us of them if we need them!  We always keep some around in case of reactions to insect bites.


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 June 2012)

My dog is on piriton and has been for most of his life. Hes a large dog and has two twice a day. This is on vets advice though, you should always check with your vet first.


----------



## Mypinkpony (19 June 2012)

Mynstrel said:



			Not a vet so worth double checking but mum used to give her old boy a piriton daily for most of the summer on vets advice as he had grass allergies, she did knock it off autumn/winter though.  

Look for the good online deals though, don't pay the vets prices.  Mum gets her from an online (human) pharmacy where it's something like £9 for 500 & we all make us of them if we need them!  We always keep some around in case of reactions to insect bites.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what website she gets these from, my friends dog is on 2-4 a day for life prob (vets recommendation BTW) she spends a fortune so this would save her lots!


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 June 2012)

Check with vet. Mine will probably be on it for life.

Petmeds does the large pots for a tenner.


----------



## blackcob (19 June 2012)

Check with your vet but mine gave the okay to keep mine on 1-2 tablets a day for as long as he needs them (pollen and dust mite allergies so no seasonal respite!). 

We get them from online human pharmacies, as above it's about a tenner for a few hundred including delivery.


----------



## Cuffey (19 June 2012)

Only ever given JR half a tablet for a wasp sting on her face--phoned vet first for quantity


----------



## millitiger (19 June 2012)

Boris gets piriton sometimes in the summer as he has a bit of doggy hayfever and gets runny eyes- routing through the flowers/hedges/long grass doesn't help!

He has 1 pirition in the morning and it clears it right up


----------



## krlyr (20 June 2012)

I had a rabbit with hayfever (ironic, huh?) that was on Piriton long-term on the vets advice. 
Have you discovered what is causing the allergy? I have known some people to deal with tougher allergies like grass allergies by using socks/boots for the dog to prevent contact. If it's something else, it might be a bit similar - e.g. it could be dietary and a change of food could be all you need. Washing powder, cleaning products used on carpets, the fabric on his bed/your furniture, etc. - all worth ruling out, it may remove the need for Piriton at all.


----------



## vieshot (20 June 2012)

No idea what's causing it. He gets walked on the forest everyday. Around horses everyday. In river water everyday. He's on raw diet so very doubtful to diet. I assume it to be dust or grass which I can't prevent, piriton clears it right up. Going to pop him to the vets next week and see what they say. Im hoping they will be happy for him to stay on piriton.


----------



## Custard Cream (21 June 2012)

My elderly Spinone has been taking piriton for the last 4 years and will be on it forever. She's 37kg and has 4mg twice a day.


----------



## JellyBen (21 June 2012)

didnt read everything, but one of our dogs has been on piriton before, unfortunately didnt do alot of good for her, but vet did recommend it, and she is ok (well no side effects from it!) however still no closer to solving her problems!


----------

